# Legend of the Seeker (2008)



## tonic (Jul 26, 2006)

So supposedly, well I guess it's not supposedly since it's official, but the Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind (Yes, I know how much he is loved on this forum) is being converted into a Miniseries by Sam Raimi of Spiderman Fame. (End run-on sentence) 

Now what do you think!?

Here's the official word, just scroll down...

http://www.prophets-inc.com/news/


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, somebody save us!


----------



## ScottSF (Jul 27, 2006)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you a fan of Happy Bunny?


----------



## ScottSF (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know what that is.

is that a red Qray?


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 27, 2006)

Never mind. It's just that you used one of his favorite phrases.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 27, 2006)

I suppose I'm in the minority here as this is something that I'll probably watch if it ever gets filmed.  I make no excuses, I like what I like and that's that.  You want to really flame me?  I also liked The Da Vinci Code.  Ha.  Now you can have a go!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 27, 2006)

the smiling weirwood said:
			
		

> Oh, somebody save us!


 
*In best Mrs Lovejoy impersonation*
_"Won't someone think of the children!"_

Seriously though, will this series have to be x-rated??
I admit to not having read his work bar about 100 pages of the 1st one before losing interest but have followed the increasingly bitter exchanges about TG with some amusement.
It is heavily mentioned that a lot of the main characters in his book are subjected to sexual assault. How will this translate into television. I can't see the notoriously conservative American censors allowing those sections to be explored too closely.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jul 27, 2006)

*cry*
but i recoken they will leave out all teh rape and abuse, and so forth. and thereby prove one of my huge points, that it is all totally and utterly UNNECCESSARY! so that will at least be something! cos i really can't see them expecting an auidence to sit through rape after rape after abusive rape, to be honest! so that will make me happy  cos i can then run around going, told you so, told you you didn't need it, can still have a plot without it, yay! 

or something 
but you know, there is talk of making erragon into a movie too. im just at that, sigh, stage. why can't some of the good books be made into movies! why?!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 27, 2006)

I might be tempted to watch but only to see if the film makers can salvage something....


----------



## Thadlerian (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm gonna watch it with my eyes closed (as a protest).


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 27, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> I'm gonna watch it with my eyes closed (as a protest).


 
You may wish to also wear earmuffs to fully get your point across....


----------



## ScottSF (Jul 27, 2006)

Of course I'll watch it. It has a sword and a dragon and combat. There's not a lot of other choices out there. I watched EarthSea, awful, but I watched it. I watched Roar, pretty awful, but I watched it. I watched Herculese, ok, and then I watched Xena, loved it! That's where I have to make my "I like what I like," stand. Sam Raimi puts heart into semi campy things and often makes them work. So, I'll watch it. I will just have to take a shower after I do. . . Especially if I like it. There are just so many better choices.


----------



## Teir (Jul 28, 2006)

Id watch it out of curiosity....
*thinks curiously..I wonder how badly they are gonna cast it?*


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm going to watch it, just for the evil chicken scene.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jul 28, 2006)

bu that's a lot further into the series, im afraid! you'd have to sit through a lot of it to get to that bit. better to wait for it to go on dvd and skip


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 28, 2006)

*Sam Raimi to make Sword of Truth mini-series*

Could be.....interesting.



> Spider-Man' Director Buys Rights to Goodkind Series
> 
> Spider-Man director Sam Raimi, and his producing partner Joshua Donen, will develop a miniseries based on Terry Goodkind’s bestselling “Sword of Truth” series. Production will begin within a year, with Wizard’s First Rule, the first book in the series.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 28, 2006)

I've merged the two threads on this subject and moved the result to the General Media Discussion forum.  I'm all about efficiency


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 28, 2006)

My bad.

Didn't figure it to be in a different forum.


----------



## The Deceiver (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm going to watch it, and you know why?

Because I LOOOOOOVE Terry Goodkind's work


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 28, 2006)

Wiggum said:
			
		

> My bad.
> 
> Didn't figure it to be in a different forum.


It's all good.


----------



## red_temple (Jul 28, 2006)

I may watch it. Depends on other options at the time.  If the grass is growing, I may opt to watch that instead.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 28, 2006)

If they actually got all the way to a fully realized demon chicken, it would obviously be the best thing ever.

Best. Thing. Ever.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah. it would. but still in a funny way, for me at least. i can't take that seriously as a concepot, let alone an actul thing!


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 29, 2006)

I gonna watch it just to see how fit Cara is !  *driffs off*

But I just know I'll end up kicking the television across the room in disgust !


----------



## jenna (Aug 8, 2006)

good lord. i'll definitely watch it so that i can roll my eyes and go on about how much i hate badunkind and his stupid stories. i don't see how they'll have enough material for a mini-series if they take out all the rape though...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 8, 2006)

hahaha! sorry, that's funny to me. cos you're right, there's nothing else but rape and, i love you kahlan/richard in thsoe books.

yum, wentworth


----------



## jenna (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah Wentworth eases the pain...

i'm just imagining now the soaring music, the camera pans in on Richard standing above some brainless plebs and then... 15 minutes of monologue about how stupid everyone except he and Kahlan are. riviting.


----------



## Brys (Aug 8, 2006)

The chicken that is not a chicken scene could be entertaining, but who will they get to play Richard? And how will they do the Richard kicking the little girl in the jaw scene or the slaughter of innocent peace protesters? Still, I'm surprised that it's being made - that anyone decided to take this on. The film will be disappointing I reckon - half the humour is in the awful prose, and the only quality of SoT is unintentional humour. Ah well, we should still have Chain of Dogs and the Elric movie to look forward to. It can't hurt for SoT fans to have a film as well.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 8, 2006)

it really is teh season of fantasy books to films, it seems, with ergaon being made too. tho i hold no hopes or interest in that either.

i think they'd miss out anything that might make richard seem less than perfect. something goodkind doesn't seem to get, that kicking children in the teeth doesn't make someone appear like a good hero!

i imagine it could become a good drinking game movie. how many times does richard or kahlan whine for each other. how many times do we hear how perfect they are. how many times is some nasty vuiolence act carried out for no reason. that is if they stick to the book. for all we know it could be another queen of the damned, just the characters names and not much else!

could onlty be an improvement then


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Aug 9, 2006)

please god no


----------



## Deathsmistriss (Dec 30, 2009)

first of all a sword of truth movie would be kickass and its rape oafter rape after rape, if you would pay attention to the story then you would realize that its a very good series, it would be an extremly long movie, but a great one....if they cast it well instead of the STUPID people they used in the LEGAND OF THE SEEKER......They didnt even follow the story in that show, IT SUCKS!! I realy hope they make it into a movie and actualy follow the story!


----------



## dreamhunter (Dec 30, 2009)

who's the author of the book?


----------



## bookfan (Jan 3, 2010)

Deathsmistriss said:


> first of all a sword of truth movie would be kickass and its rape oafter rape after rape, if you would pay attention to the story then you would realize that its a very good series, it would be an extremly long movie, but a great one....if they cast it well instead of the STUPID people they used in the LEGAND OF THE SEEKER......They didnt even follow the story in that show, IT SUCKS!! I realy hope they make it into a movie and actualy follow the story!


Legend of the Seeker is only "inspired" by the Sword of Truth novels.  Darken Rahl with dark hair...What?  Not only that, he looks like a "bad guy" in the show.  In the novels, he has blond hair and looks fairly young - not a typical personification of the bad guy, which to me, is good thing from the books.


----------



## J-WO (Jan 3, 2010)

Hope there's a commentry by Goodkind himself in the DVD extras. It'd be a comedy classic!


----------



## CBellenis (Jan 16, 2010)

Legend of the seeker was actually OK I thought. A sword and sorcery tale, taking some of Goodkind's good ideas (did I just say that??) but excluding his awful indulgent sadism and dodgy philosophy...Thus proving Fairy Queen's point! It was gratuitous and unnecessary to the story.
Sad git that I am, I'd watch the film in the spirit of unquenchable optimism!


----------



## ebusinesstutor (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually I find Legend of the Seeker entertaining and I like the casting of the lead characters.


----------

